# My first real projects



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

Here are some pictures of some tabernacles I built. These two were built from red pine that came from Lebeau, LA. I will be posting another one a little later that was built from scraps left over from the cedar fence we built around our yard.

All three were finished with Minwax Puritan Pine stain, and topped with Deft semi gloss from a rattle can.

Darrin


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice, Darrin.

The contrast of the end grain in the front/sides is very effective


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Top drawer stuff Darrin but do you intend to show us HOW to make such projects in the future. With your proven computer skills it will be a breeze.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey Darrin, excellent work! Very impressive for first projects


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Very nice work! Where did you get the locks? Rockler? Also for me, the Puritan Pine stain is one of Min Wax's better shades


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> Very nice, Darrin.
> 
> The contrast of the end grain in the front/sides is very effective


Thanks James! I was concerned before they were stained that they did not contrast enough. After they were stained, I was pleasantly surprised. My wife actually did all of the staining. :thank_you2:


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

harrysin said:


> Top drawer stuff Darrin but do you intend to show us HOW to make such projects in the future. With your proven computer skills it will be a breeze.


Thanks Harry! Here are some pictures of some of the steps. It's not the computer skills that would keep me from showing how I did it, but more remembering to take the pictures. It seems a lot easier than what it is, but I will try to take more pictures of the tools and techniques on my next projects.

Darrin


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

Marco said:


> Very nice work! Where did you get the locks? Rockler? Also for me, the Puritan Pine stain is one of Min Wax's better shades



Thanks Jim! The lock came from Woodcraft, their part number 130259. Rockler has one like it though, and the their part number is 26120.

The kitchen cabinets you can see in a couple of the pictures were stained with Puritan Pine. I stained the tabernacles with the left over stain I had.
Darrin


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

darrink said:


> Thanks Harry! Here are some pictures of some of the steps. It's not the computer skills that would keep me from showing how I did it, but more remembering to take the pictures. It seems a lot easier than what it is, but I will try to take more pictures of the tools and techniques on my next projects.
> 
> Darrin


I look forward to seeing your next project and more information on the construction! Thanks Darrin


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Impressive work Darrin!


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Bob! I will try to keep knocking out projects, and hopefully improve and broaden my skills and techniques.


Darrin


----------



## KUMZUM (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice stuff. I enjoy seeing others projects


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks KUMZUM! I also like seeing other people projects. Hopefully you will be posting some soon.

Darrin


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You've demonstrated some excellent skills Darrin and I'm sure that all members will appreciate the photo-shoot, the final shot was a nice touch.


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Harry! I hope I didn't scare anyone off with that final shot.

All three of the tabernacles were consecrated tonight. Made me feel real good knowing what they would be used for, but kind of makes me sad I will never see them again.

Darrin


----------



## bikeless (Dec 8, 2010)

Well done Darrin they look great!


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Gary! We look forward to seeing some of your work.

Darrin


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

darrink said:


> Thanks Harry! I hope I didn't scare anyone off with that final shot.
> 
> All three of the tabernacles were consecrated tonight. Made me feel real good knowing what they would be used for, but kind of makes me sad I will never see them again.
> 
> Darrin


Am I right in thinking that you'll be seeing them at least once a week Darrin?


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

harrysin said:


> Am I right in thinking that you'll be seeing them at least once a week Darrin?


These were built as a Christmas gift for the director of the Correctional Ministries. He visits our congregation once a month. I guess I would see them if I were incarcerated.

However, I do see a different one on a weekly basis.:yes4:

Darrin


----------



## KUMZUM (Jun 19, 2010)

darrink said:


> Thanks KUMZUM! I also like seeing other people projects. Hopefully you will be posting some soon.
> 
> Darrin



Darrin,

Not for a while, but I will post. I have no projects in the works right now. I'm still waiting to build my new table. My old one is ready to give up the ghost. And I am extremely busy with work. Between spending time with the kids, honey-do's and work, i don't have a lot of time. In another month, things should settle down. 

You can tell that this a router forum. Almost every project (that I have seen) has some form of dovetail or box-joint. Gotta love it.


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

KUMZUM said:


> You can tell that this a router forum. Almost every project (that I have seen) has some form of dovetail or box-joint. Gotta love it.


Don't tell anyone, but I actually made the box joints with my TS. I had time restraints, and did not have a jig or a bit to do it on my RT. I did use the router on other parts of the project though.

Darrin


----------



## KUMZUM (Jun 19, 2010)

darrink said:


> Don't tell anyone, but I actually made the box joints with my TS. I had time restraints, and did not have a jig or a bit to do it on my RT. I did use the router on other parts of the project though.
> 
> Darrin



Box joints on tablesaws are the way to go. Set your dado, and away you go. Much faster than router. That is why we love tools, not just routers. Oh the blasphemy!

Merry Christmas


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

Beautiful work Darrin. The finish gives them a warm feeling. I like the insides, too.


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

Capt Splinter said:


> Beautiful work Darrin. The finish gives them a warm feeling. I like the insides, too.


Thanks Capt. I see you have a little project of your own going. I would really like to see the layout in your shop when you get it situated.

Darrin


----------

